# X1600 Pro- no temps?



## wreckwriter (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi guys, new user here so please excuse basic questions..

I have a Sapphire X1600 Pro 512 AGP, using latest Omega drivers. I can't seem to read temps for the card with ATItool or anything else. I would normally assume that the card has no sensor but I see posts where others seem to be reading temps on the same card.

I'm using the latest release version of ATItool. The temperature area in the drop down is simply missing.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## wreckwriter (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, would those of you for whom it works please post whether you're using the release version or a beta?


----------



## wreckwriter (Jun 27, 2006)

Nevermind, latest beta shows temps.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jun 27, 2006)

Sorry if we didn't reply fast enough. The Beta versions of ATI Tool are for the X1k cards and the .24 is for X Series cards. You've already figured that out though.

Oh yeah...
* Welcome to TPU Forums! *


----------



## wreckwriter (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks, no worries


----------

